# Chloe's Rally in Shelton....



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Well, we are just about there. Going to get a couple hours sleep, and then at 1:30am we are off to Shelton. First stop is my sisters house to drop off all the doggy stuff and 2 dogs. Then it's off to the fairgrounds for the show, walk-through is at 8:30am. Then we'll stay at my sisters for the night and then the walk-through on Sunday is at 8:30 as well. Can't wait. Going to be a long weekend, lol. The drive alone is over 5 hours. :rockon:


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Well, it was an interesting weekend. We NQ's both days. Saturday was nice, but the grass was soaking wet from the fog and dew in the morning. Chloe decided that she wanted to jump the fence when another dog barked in a crate. So she went to bark at the dog, took off like a bolt of lightning. Then on Sunday it was misty, drizzly, and the course was under water, up to 3" in areas. It was pretty bad. Chloe didn't do the Honor, and she wouldn't do sits or downs out in the course. So we just lost too many points. Ah well, other than that, we had a good weekend.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Sorry about the results, but glad you guys had fun anyway


----------

